# How can I connect 2 Macs over the net?



## twister (Jun 4, 2006)

I want to connect my laptop (running 10.4) to my work computer (running 10.3) so I can access files and programs from home.

Now I know Remote Access can do this but it's a bundle of cash.  Can this be one with VNC or some other way?

If so, how?  Is it easy?  

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 4, 2006)

The biggest deal is *programs*. VNC can do it, but it's not the best way (it's slow).


No matter what solution you use, you'll more than likely need firewall holes opened for your machine; you'll have to talk to your IT department.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2006)

HOWTO Use Your Mac From Anywhere. 

No offense, doesn't anyone ever use the search function in these forums?


----------



## twister (Jun 4, 2006)

I saw that but it started off in Windows and then went into terminal stuff and looked complicated.  I was hoping someone had an easier answer and a tutorial without a PC in it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 4, 2006)

You can use SSH for access, and FTP for file transfer.

SCP over SSH would also probably work:

http://acs.ucsd.edu/info/scp.php


----------



## twister (Jun 4, 2006)

Is there an app that simplifies that with a GUI?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2006)

Chicken of the VNC

Just go to your favorite download site and look for VNC applications. Just remember, read the directions!


----------



## twister (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea, to complicated.   I tried the Chicken but I didn't find any directions and I'm just completely lost on this whole topic.   I guess I'll stick with burning a DVD of the files and hope that's good enough.


----------

